# Research Chem Production....Help Needed



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm completely fed up with most of these research chemical companies. I'm honestly thinking about starting my own. I'm not trying to solicit anyone or anything, I'm just looking for someone with basic knowledge who could answer a few questions for me. Of course, this will all be for research purposes.

I hate seeing my boys get shafted by these companies, out to make a quick buck. I'm tired of these "bad batches" and underdosed products. I want a place everyone can go for properly dosed RC's, all the time. No hit and miss. Something of quality, and quality prices, that is reliable. 

If anyone reading this has a basic knowledge, and could answer a few basic questions for me, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

I am not buying ben sperm in a bottle


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't even sell it, because at this point, it would be loaded with estrogen from all these bunks chems 

This is an honest request for info though. I want to take the game over.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wouldn't even sell it, because at this point, it would be loaded with estrogen from all these bunks chems
> 
> This is an honest request for info though. I want to take the game over.



Everyone starts with good intentions. You will still have no control over the equality of the raw powders manufactured in China.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

This is true, and something I've thought about. I plan on testing the products on my rats before releasing them to the market. Blood tests will be released for every batch. I want each batch to have a months worth of testing behind it, before release. I don't want to just cap powders and push them out as quick as I can.

Of course, these are just my basic thoughts. Any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

If I go ahead with this, I want to be a constant positive presence for years and years. I'm not in this just to make a quick buck or to just push as much product as I can. I will take my time with this, and insure quality. This is why I want to test every product for a month before release. I want to insure that the product I put out is to my standards and wants. If I find a shipment of powder I was sent is bad, I will not put that out. I will trash it and start again.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is true, and something I've thought about. I plan on testing the products on my rats before releasing them to the market. Blood tests will be released for every batch. I want each batch to have a months worth of testing behind it, before release. I don't want to just cap powders and push them out as quick as I can.
> 
> Of course, these are just my basic thoughts. Any constructive criticism is welcome.



If you were to stay private, this might be doable.   Once the word gets out or you go public I think the demand will be too high to test every batch.   The larger the operation the more difficult it is to maintain quality control.   Especialy if you aren't in control of manufactoring from end to end.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If I go ahead with this, I want to be a constant positive presence for years and years. I'm not in this just to make a quick buck or to just push as much product as I can. I will take my time with this, and insure quality. This is why I want to test every product for a month before release. I want to insure that the product I put out is to my standards and wants. If I find a shipment of powder I was sent is bad, I will not put that out. I will trash it and start again.




Really cool idea.   How do you offset the costs of bunk powders or lack of inventory and demand issues?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

That is very true. Small things usually slip through the cracks once the size of the operation increases. I think part of that is that people become too relaxed, reliant, and put too much trust in others. I want my hands on and in everything. While I can't control the powders coming in to me, I can insure that they don't go out if they aren't up to my standards. I won't have anyone else handling my products, besides my potential business partner, and he is on the same page as me. We're not going to be in this to make a quick buck. We want to be in it forever.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Really cool idea.   How do you offset the costs of bunk powders or lack of inventory and demand issues?


I'm not afraid to eat costs if I have to. I'm not going to get greedy. Greed is what ruins everyone. I'm far, far, far from greedy.
If I don't have the proper inventory on hand, I will have to tell people to wait. I'm not going to take orders if I don't have the products.
I think people would respect that. I see plenty of people who will wait for a source to open back up to get their supplies, instead of going somewhere else. I believe that with a solid customer base, built through trust, people would be understanding of small delays like that.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Keep the feedback coming, Hoyle. It gives me more to think about.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone with input is welcome. I'm kind of just using this thread to think out loud.
I've always been one to want to help people, and this would tie in two of my passions. Enhancing your body and helping others.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I gotta eat bro.   Carbing up today.   Be back in a few.   I'm pretty good with business and numbers though, so feel free to bounce ideas off me.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, bro. I appreciate it and I will.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to start with just the basics:
Aromasin, Arimidex, Prami, and Caber. I really want to hone those in before doing anything more.
I know people would expect more, but, that's not how I want to start. I think those are the most commonly sought after chems, so that's what I'd want to get on top of first.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't want to be like all the other chem companies. I feel like they are too plain, and they don't really have a real presence in the community.
I want to be hands on with everything, including communicating with all the customers on a personal basis.
I don't want anyone answering questions for me. I want a direct line of communication between myself and the customers.
I won't have any reps. It will just be myself and my business partner. We will be hands on in every facet of this operation.

I want everyone to be like "go with my boy Ben's company. Everything is top notch, and he's a great guy that really cares about the customers and the quality of his products." That's what I want.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

You need a Mass Spectrometer and a great powder source. Mass Spec machines are 25 grand used.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You need a Mass Spectrometer and a great powder source. Mass Spec machines are 25 grand used.



I think he is planning on testing everything personally through blood work done so hr could get away without the Mass Spec.    A reliable and consistent source for powders will be very tough.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

My partner said if I can organize, he will come with the money. I will let him know. I don't think he has that much though  
That really is no laughing matter though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

Noble intentions Ben, just not realistic I'm afraid. As Heavy stated, the start up costs alone would be the first thing that stopped you.

Respect you wanting to help.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Powder quality is my number one concern. No powder= No business.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Serious question, and this isn't to give myself an excuse, but, how many RC companies do you think have a Mass Spectrometer?

The reason I ask is because, from what I've seen quality wise, I don't think many do. If this business was to take off, and I had the money for it, you can bet your ass I would get one. I'm not going to lie to anyone though and claim testing procedures and methods that I'm actually not implementing. In the beginning, all testing will be done personally.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Serious question, and this isn't to give myself an excuse, but, how many RC companies do you think have a Mass Spectrometer?
> 
> The reason I ask is because, from what I've seen quality wise, I don't think many do. If this business was to take off, and I had the money for it, you can bet your ass I would get one.


I know that university's sometimes have students using their equipment for research....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I see what you're saying.....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

You need to go back to school and become a pharmacist...specializing in compounding...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.medwow.com/used-mass-spectrometer/applied-biosystems-abi/apci/793783638.item

$12,000


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Noble intentions Ben, just not realistic I'm afraid. As Heavy stated, the start up costs alone would be the first thing that stopped you.
> 
> Respect you wanting to help.



Exactly-to get to the guys with the great powders ( raws) means LARGE orders. Small orders equal lousy raws-the big guys get to eat first. Then it is what is leftover. Heavy is correct on mass spec- you can hire this out- but that is HUGE $$ also. Even the big boyz have trouble with raws. If they are good- is still constant testing. Just my 2 cents Ben-TY-OD


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I appreciate the input, OD. All of this is being noted. I'm taking all of it into consideration.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

To start, all testing would have to be done on my 200lb lab rat. I would not sell anything that I wouldn't use for my own personal research.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it right to assume you have a source you feel you can trust already?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I have contacted a couple, and also contacted a couple of other people, to get their input and recommendations. I'm never going to completely trust anyone though. Have to stay on my toes at all times, IMO, for the good of myself and the people I would be servicing.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe start small Ben- with say just a couple- monitor carefuly and maybe work some kind of deal for members or even sources ? OD


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

That is a very good idea. I don't want to go for the big time right off the bat. I have a regular job, so I can afford to start small with this. I want to build a solid customer base. I want people to trust me. I want them to be like "I don't even have to think twice when I order from Ben. I know his products are good." That's how I want it to be from the beginning til the end. I want to be held personally accountable for everything.

I want to give out products to some well respected members, so they can give me their honest feedback. I don't want anything sugar coated. If there is something that needs to be fixed, whatever that may be, I want the people to tell me. If there is any kind of problem, I would want my customers to put it out in the open, for all to see. That will force me to stay on top of my game.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That is a very good idea. I don't want to go for the big time right off the bat. I have a regular job, so I can afford to start small with this. I want to build a solid customer base. I want people to trust me. I want them to be like "I don't even have to think twice when I order from Ben. I know his products are good." That's how I want it to be from the beginning til the end. I want to be held personally accountable for everything.
> 
> I want to give out products to some well respected members, so they can give me their honest feedback. I don't want anything sugar coated. If there is something that needs to be fixed, whatever that may be, I want the people to tell me. If there is any kind of problem, I would want my customers to put it out in the open, for all to see. That will force me to stay on top of my game.



In my job Ben, I work with a lot of people wanting to start up companies with the best of intentions. But most have no solid business plan, no vision for growth and even less thought given to possible failure and what that means to them financially.

Some succeed, but most at some point lose the focus on "doing what is right" and just become greedy bastards looking to make as much money as they can and fuck the customers. These are the ones that start very successful and when I see them later they are usually looking for loans just to stay afloat so they can continue just a few more months. Tough economic conditions don't help either. 

If you can do it, Ill be amazed. Not because you can't do it, but Ive seen more failure then success.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I would owe it to myself and my customers to make 100% sure that everything is up to par. This is why I want to test everything personally, because then I will have concrete numbers in front of me. I never want to see a customer say that the product isn't working, I want the piece of mind of knowing beforehand that whatever I put up is up to standards. I will post bloodwork for every batch, before it goes out. If that means getting bloodwork every week, that is what I will do.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> In my job Ben, I work with a lot of people wanting to start up companies with the best of intentions. But most have no solid business plan, no vision for growth and even less thought given to possible failure and what that means to them financially.
> 
> Some succeed, but most at some point lose the focus on "doing what is right" and just become greedy bastards looking to make as much money as they can and fuck the customers. These are the ones that start very successful and when I see them later they are usually looking for loans just to stay afloat so they can continue just a few more months. Tough economic conditions don't help either.
> 
> If you can do it, Ill be amazed. Not because you can't do it, but Ive seen more failure then success.


I agree with all of that. I want to be the underdog. That's how I've always been. It's hard to find an honest business man. Very hard actually, IMO, but, that's who I want to be. I've never tried to get over on someone a day in my life. I've always believed that where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I agree with all of that. I want to be the underdog. That's how I've always been. It's hard to find an honest business man. Very hard actually, IMO, but, that's who I want to be. I've never tried to get over on someone a day in my life. I've always believed that where there's a will, there's a way.



Ben, again I commend you for thinking that way. But I've seen it hundreds of times, people say the same exact thing and it doesn't happen.

This is one time that I hope someone can prove me wrong. Good luck!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope I can prove you wrong too. I know I can. I want you personally to look back on this in 15 years and think "holy shit, he actually did it. he stayed true to himself and to his customers". I want people like you, heavy, OD, etc., to be proud of me, and to come to me in 15 years and say "man, you really did it".


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I hope I can prove you wrong too. I know I can. I want you personally to look back on this in 15 years and think "holy shit, he actually did it. he stayed true to himself and to his customers". I want people like you, heavy, OD, etc., to be proud of me, and to come to me in 15 years and say "man, you really did it".



You do it, we will say it.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm amped up right now. I really want to take this idea and run with it.

I appreciate everyones input and realism. That's what I expect from you guys. To give it to me straight.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You do it, we will say it.



That is a FACT-OD


----------



## VonEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Ben i follow your posts as well as a few others on here..I agree that a startup biz is hard to get off the ground and that you should start off small. Dont let anyone tell you that you cant.. If its what you really want go for it brother.. P.S nice before and after pics.. Good work!! .... VE


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for the words, VE. OD's advice about starting small definitely seems like the way to go.
Like I said, I have a regular, full time job, to pay my bills, so I can take the time to do this right.


----------



## independent (Mar 31, 2012)

If you can get good raws I dont see why you cant succeed. Seems pretty simple imho. If you could find a lab to test your raws that wouldnt cost too much that could be a game changer.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

That would be a huge bonus, and, that's how I feel about this whole thing. IMO, a quality powder is all that stands in the way of me and success in this endeavor. Maybe on day it could be a full time thing, but for now, it would be a side project that I can take my time with and do it the way I want.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the idea and have thought about it before, I think you need to carry nolva and or clomid though. Getting solid pct chems should come before prami/caber IMHO. Good luck to you though bro and if you stay private I hope I'm on your good side lol


----------



## Imosted (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about this also for over a year have been doing my research, called the customs, talked to my lawyer and so on, anyways for the testing

do you know anyone living oversee that you trust?
you can get very cheap labs in eastern Europe, middle east and asia, if you know anyone that lives there or know people(someone in the military or so on) you can ship a small amount of your raw's and get it tested. it would cast you couple of hundreds of dollars.


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 3, 2012)

"Think and Grow Rich" by Napolean Hill.  It's where all the "gurus" got their stuff.  Solid straight up principals.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2012)

These chem companies are USA companies. They are bound by US law. If they are not selling what they advertise it is illegal, end of story. If you get bunk shit, reverse the charges on your credit card.

People have so many rights here but they don't use them...

Treat them just like you would Home Depot or Best Buy. Buy something and it doesn't work as advertised return that garbage, they refuse then reverse the charges, fuck them. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

Thresh said:


> These chem companies are USA companies. They are bound by US law. If they are not selling what they advertise it is illegal, end of story. If you get bunk shit, reverse the charges on your credit card.
> 
> People have so many rights here but they don't use them...
> 
> ...



I like the way you think! I just got some melanotan II and if my albino python doesn't start tanning I'm gonna reverse the charge just to see how it goes.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm starting a business up too (Nothing to do with BB), I hope you do well my friend as I'm on the same lines as you. I'm putting customer service #1, and hopefully this will bring more and more as they see I really care about person and not the money. Don't get me wrong money is nice and we all need it but I take pride in doing right and I hope you the same.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2012)

colochine said:


> I like the way you think! I just got some melanotan II and if my albino python doesn't start tanning I'm gonna reverse the charge just to see how it goes.



A good credit card company will do it hassle free. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben what happens if they ban Research Chem companies in the US?  I mean think about how dumb Research Chem sites are.  It is a front for selling Liquidex.  You think a real research company would need that stuff?  Probably not.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 4, 2012)

If they ban RC's, I'll take it underground, and have a trusted list of customers. Still do they same quality control testing, of course.


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If they ban RC's, I'll take it underground, and have a trusted list of customers. Still do they same quality control testing, of course.



I like the sound of underground. It'll be like prohibition on research chems, if they are ever banned hopefully you have enough money stashed for a couple go fast boats.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 4, 2012)

I am interested in getting legit chems


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 5, 2012)

someone let me know when you are up and running


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)

good idea bro!


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 30, 2012)

any update


----------

